# engine paint



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to start painting some motor parts
All I can find for the Pontiac Metallic Blue is the 500 degree spray.
Is this acceptable?
The 1200 variety dosnt seem to come in metallic.
What to do?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Topkat said:


> I need to start painting some motor parts
> All I can find for the Pontiac Metallic Blue is the 500 degree spray.
> Is this acceptable?
> The 1200 variety dosnt seem to come in metallic.
> ...


I had used NAPA's (made by Martin Senour) rattle can and it worked great. I painted the motor with it in the car. Even with touch ups it held great for 2 years. I am getting ready to remove the motor and blast it then use Eastwood's ceramic product.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The Pontiac blue I used doesn't have the metallic in it, wish I could find the right stuff. It doesn't matter what you use, the paint is going to burn off over the center exhaust ports. My paint is discolored and bubbling up after only 100 miles.
I would check the ceramic paint Judge is talking about, it may hold up better..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> I need to start painting some motor parts
> All I can find for the Pontiac Metallic Blue is the 500 degree spray.
> Is this acceptable?
> The 1200 variety dosnt seem to come in metallic.
> ...


I used this paint from Eastwood on mine. If you read the reviews on their site, you'll see that people have complained about it discoloring on the exhaust ports on the heads. Even the factory paint discolored there, it just gets too hot. What I like about this paint is that it's a ceramic and can be catalyzed with their urethane hardener, which I did.

I like it so far.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A tip I got from a buddy who got this tip from a concourse judge:
If you paint the hot spots like at the exhaust ports with a manifold paint, using it as primer the finished engine paint will hold better on it. I don't know if it will work but I plan on doing it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used Aervoe and Plati-Kote. Both have held up 20+ years except for the exhaust ports on the heads. I don't use primer, but I'm in CA where the conditions are mild. With age, the metallic blue turns slightly turquoise, just like the original paint did.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> I need to start painting some motor parts
> All I can find for the Pontiac Metallic Blue is the 500 degree spray.
> Is this acceptable?
> The 1200 variety dosnt seem to come in metallic.
> ...


O'Reilly auto parts can get the correct pontiac paint in spray cans.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The Dupli-Color 500 deg rattle can Pontiac Blue Metallic part #DE1616. I also use their 500 deg primer only on bare metal. I scotch brite the parts/block with soapy water first.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dimitri said:


> The Dupli-Color 500 deg rattle can Pontiac Blue Metallic part #DE1616. I also use their 500 deg primer only on bare metal. I scotch brite the parts/block with soapy water first.


:agree

I use the PlastiKote #277 (edited), I primed the engine with VHT's 1200 degree SP100 primer and I have no problems on the head exhaust ports or the crossover on the intake manifold,


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

The closest match I've found is PlastiKote #277 Pontiac Metallic Blue for the '66-'72 engines and PlasiKote #208 Pontiac Blue for the '59-'65 Pontiac engines. 

All the engine paints will burn off at the exhaust flange portion of the cylinder heads, whether you prime them or not. Paint rated at 500 degrees F. will not withstand the 1000 degrees + that this area is exposed to. The Eastwood ceramic paint also will discolor in this area. It would be interesting to see photos of this area from those who claim otherwise. 

If you plan to drive the car, use only a thin coat of engine paint at the exhaust flange area and redo it as necessary.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Richard Boneske said:


> The Eastwood ceramic paint also will discolor in this area. It would be interesting to see photos of this area from those who claim otherwise.


You won't hear that from me, mine are a nice crispy brown over all the ports. I expected that to happen and wasn't disappointed when it did. 

My heat riser passages on the intake though are still perfect. I reckon that's because the passages in the heads have been plugged with aluminum 

Bear


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Bear,
I'll repeat. Of all the posts in this forum and others on engine paint, I've not seen any that doesn't discolor on the exhaust flanges on the heads. 

The whole point of the OP was to ask whether engine paint is available that won't discolor. Your answer confirms that Eastwood's ceramic paint does discolor. None of us with blocked heat risers have a problem on the crossover discoloring.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Richard Boneske said:


> It would be interesting to see photos of this area from those who claim otherwise.


Using the flameproof primer and paint I mentioned in the above post, this is what the exhaust ports on my heads look like today. The car was completed almost 3 years ago and the heads have never been touched-up. You can see a slight discoloration on the unblocked crossover, but no bare metal.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great Randy! The exhaust ports look more blue than the crossover! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Using the flameproof primer and paint I mentioned in the above post, this is what the exhaust ports on my heads look like today. The car was completed almost 3 years ago and the heads have never been touched-up. You can see a slight discoloration on the unblocked crossover, but no bare metal.


Looks darn good! I might have to try that on mine just for grins. I wonder if that VHT will work "over" my existing paint?

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BearGFR said:


> Looks darn good! I might have to try that on mine just for grins. I wonder if that VHT will work "over" my existing paint?
> 
> Bear


Probably would, I was incorrect on my first post, the paint was PlastiKote #277 on the 66. I used Dupli-Color on the 67 and it hasn't held up as well.


----------



## tonygiunta (Jul 15, 2015)

I have tried three different paints and they all burn off on the intake and the exhaust ports. I seem to have run out of options. Any ideas?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I was told to shoot the intake with high heat silver then the metallic blue.
Then when the manifold discolors in that area it will look factory.
My original intake looked just like that, metallic blue with the silver showing through.


----------

